# Controlling zebra snails in shrimp tank



## Bbedford (Dec 27, 2010)

HELP. The zebra snail I bought a few weeks ago must have been pregnant. I have a fluval shrimp tank and there must be 60 baby snails in there. They are everywhere. Is an assassin shrimp the best idea for control? What can I do that won't hurt the shrimp?


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Manual removal will work if you are religious about it.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Only 60? might aswell squish them. The shrimp will eat the squished snails usually.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

you must be mistaken, zebra snails will only hatch in brackish/marine water not fresh water.


----------



## SmokeSR (Jan 28, 2009)

Do you have pictures of said snails? You might have gotten hitchhikers


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

two possibilities:

- you've mistaken the snails (hitchhikers) as zebra nerite; they're either pond snails or ramshorn (unlikely MTS)

- you're zebra snail was mislabeled 

in any case, assassin snails work well, or just remove them.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

pong snails get as big as a pea, zebras get as big as a quarter coin.


----------



## Beijing08 (Jul 19, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> pong snails get as big as a pea, zebras get as big as a quarter coin.


he mentioned they are babies, you are right about sizing


----------

